# toshiba battery problem



## johnee (Jun 9, 2012)

Help!!
I recently bought and inserted a new battery in my Toshiba laptop. The message came up 'no battery detected' It will not charge, I reinserted my old battery and got the same message.

So the computer does not now recognize any battery, any help gratefully recieved.

Thanks

Johnee


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Is the replacement battery from the laptop manufacturer or some aftermarket replacement?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

As it's no longer recognizing your old battery either then go to Download drivers: and check for either a BIOS or Hardware update.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Bios updates should only be done if the update directly addresses the problem(s) you are experiencing and Bios updates are rarely required.
I would have to seriously doubt a Bios update would resolve a battery issue.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Found that solution at Battery not charging or recognized anymore but if Toshiba recognizes the current installed BIOS as up to date then it won't install.

Toshiba also have a Hardware Setup update which can be used as a fall back to see if that resolves the problem.


----------

